# Helmchens Keiler XA Aufbauthread!



## Lord Helmchen (19. Dezember 2011)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

Alle sind im Fanes-Taumel, ich konnte mich grad so zurückhalten und hab mir dafür einen Keiler XA ins Haus geholt. Die Teile schwirren so langsam ein, ab 26.12. gehts hier richtig los. 

Hier gibts dann hochauflösende Aufbaubilder, Teile auf der Waage und dazu natürlich kleine Gewinnspiele.

*Erste Frage gleich bevor es los geht:
Welche Farbe wird wohl als Kontrast zu schwarz und silber dienen? **

MfG
Stefan

*Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen, Ollo ist ausgeschlossen!


----------



## scylla (19. Dezember 2011)

... ich weiß es, ich weiß es 
(gewinne ich dann eine Kolbenstange für den Monarch? )

Freu mich schon auf die ersten Bilder! Wird sicher geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rallleb (19. Dezember 2011)

ZU schwarz passt nur...


















schwarz

Aber Du, wirst es bestimmt mit nem haufen Rot-elox zeug vollhängen,
Du warst zuviel im LV Forum
Viel Spass
Ralf


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Dezember 2011)

rallleb schrieb:


> ZU schwarz passt nur...
> 
> schwarz
> 
> ...



364 Tage im Jahr würdest du Recht haben, aber dies ist nicht einer dieser Tage! 

@Scylla: 
Immer noch nix neues, den anderen mach ich dir aber zum Sonntag fertig wenn alles gut geht.  Das gute Braustübl ist übrigens fast alle, ich brauch Nachschub!

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Martina H. (19. Dezember 2011)

Hy,

schön von Dir zu hören 

Grün???


----------



## ollo (19. Dezember 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> 
> 
> 
> *Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen, Ollo ist ausgeschlossen!



waaaaaaassssss  ich geh ins Wasser 



ich hab extra Platz für die ganzen Preise gemacht, Urlaub gebucht, nen LKW gemietet und eine Größere Garage bestellt


----------



## m2000 (19. Dezember 2011)

Zu Schwarz und Silber passt nur BLAU!!!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich sage *GRÜN*

Schon alleine weil ich schwarz-blau für mein nächstes Projekt im Hinterkopf habe


----------



## LoonyG (19. Dezember 2011)

es geht nix über ein, helles freundliches schwarz


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Dezember 2011)

Martina war die Erste! Grün. Die kriegt gleich noch ne PN von mir. 
Eigentlich wollt ich für die erste Frage ja Kekse verschenken, so muss ich mir was besseres einfallen lassen. 


MfG
Stefan


----------



## smutbert (19. Dezember 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Dezember 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Schick mir mal bitte deine Adresse per PN, du bekommst ne Ladung Kekse!
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Die darfst du mir auch persönlich übergeben, sofern die Pasta-Geschichte klappt


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Dezember 2011)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Die darfst du mir auch persönlich übergeben, sofern die Pasta-Geschichte klappt



Musste nochmal korrigieren, Martina war schneller als du.
Aber die Kekse kriegst du trotzdem, und statt Pasta könnt ihr euch Beer Butt Chicken haben. Oder ne zünftige Soljanka (selbstredend hausgemacht).

Müsst ihr euch nen Kopf machen, muss ich einen Tag vorher wissen.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## scylla (19. Dezember 2011)

@Helmchen
Basteln unterm Weihnachtsbaum? 
Aber nicht, dass dein Schweinchen zu kurz kommt...

Wenn ich die Leckereien so lese, die's bei dir aufgetischt gibt, muss ich mir grad überlegen, ob ich nicht nochmal ne Ladung Braustübel ankarren sollte als Bestechung für Futter


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Dezember 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> @Helmchen
> Basteln unterm Weihnachtsbaum?
> Aber nicht, dass dein Schweinchen zu kurz kommt...
> 
> Wenn ich die Leckereien so lese, die's bei dir aufgetischt gibt, muss ich mir grad überlegen, ob ich nicht nochmal ne Ladung Braustübel ankarren sollte als Bestechung für Futter



Für mehr von dem Bier würd ich fast alles tun. Kochen, Geschichten vorlesen, sogar Liteville fahren. 

MfG
Stefan

P.S.: Da ich echt schlechter Vorleser bin und deine Räder mich nicht verdient haben würde ich dir empfehlen eine dicke Soljanka zu ordern!


----------



## Martina H. (19. Dezember 2011)

...chaka...










...Grün ist Klasse  nur schwierig die gleichen Töne zu finden...

Ich freu mich auf den "Preis", habe da auch schon eine Idee 

@Lt.AnimalMother: nicht traurig sein - dranbleiben


----------



## Wipp (19. Dezember 2011)

wird denn wohl die eloxfarbe am dämpfer auch grün? ....das schrauber knowhow hast du ja ..... lässt du(oder machst selbst) custom eloxieren?

spannende Sache das hier.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Dezember 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...chaka...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber Grün silber? Ic bevorzuge Schwarz-Weiß-Grün, wie man meinem Fotoalbum entnehmen kann. Wobei die Pics nichtmehr aktuell sind, da is mitlerweile erheblich mehr Grün 

Naja, ich muss mich dann aber ran halten, könnte passieren dass mich nach dem 28. das Ollo-Schicksal ereilt, betreffs Insiderinformationen 

@Helmchen:
Ich denke das was werde ich mit Ollo und Samy dann verhackstücken wenn wie den Fahrplan erstellen


----------



## ollo (19. Dezember 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> @Helmchen
> Basteln unterm Weihnachtsbaum?
> Aber nicht, dass dein Schweinchen zu kurz kommt...
> 
> Wenn ich die Leckereien so lese, die's bei dir aufgetischt gibt, muss ich mir grad überlegen, ob ich nicht nochmal ne Ladung Braustübel ankarren sollte als Bestechung für Futter





Du wärst nicht nur mehr als Willkommen zum Essen, genauso wie Martina....... ein weiterer wichtiger "Anlass"  wäre, wenn der Lord schon schraubt, ist es immer besser das eine Weibliche Führungsperson anwesend ist, es wird sonst einfach zu viel Zeit verdengelt


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Dezember 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> Du wärst nicht nur mehr als Willkommen zum Essen, genauso wie Martina....... ein weiterer wichtiger "Anlass"  wäre, wenn der Lord schon schraubt, ist es immer besser das eine Weibliche Führungsperson anwesend ist, es wird sonst einfach zu viel Zeit verdengelt



Weibliche Führungsperson? Ja, damit ich gleich wieder den ganzen Klimbim vergesse den ich hier auf dem Führungslehrgang verzapft habe.

Alles fing übrigens mit den Dämpferachsen an, die kamen von Wingover und waren grün. Naja, dann ging die Suche los ^^

Jetzt nur hoffen das die Grünteile einigermaßen farblich passen, es grenzt auch nicht ein einziges Grünteil an ein anderes. Da hoffe ich mal das wird einigermaßen passen. Notfalls muss ich halt schauen das man das nachgearbeitet kriege. Grün wird halt so die Akzente setzen, Schwarz und silber dominieren, ein paar Ecken weiß kommen auch noch dazu. 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Martina H. (19. Dezember 2011)

... ich würde dann natürlich noch Lucie mitbringen - dann wären ja schon 3 weibliche Führungskräfte anwesend (evtl. ist ja auch noch M. von Ollo da - macht dann 4  )

Hoffentlich sprengt das nicht Deine Bude. Und ein Liteville mehr zur Auswahl (für das mehr an Bier) wäre dann ja auch da ...  

Ich seh das förmlich vor mir: Du mit zuviel Bier im Bauch, Geschichten lesenderweise, auf dem wippenden Liteville mit meiner Foxgabel in der Hand


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich wohn auf 44qm in Braunschweigs Innenstadt - Wohnzimmer und Werkstatt sind ein Raum. Ich glaub bei der Personenanzahl wird das arg kuschelig. Von daher kannst du ruhig noch mehr Mädels mitbringen. 

Grüße,
Stefan

P.S.: Ich fürchte mit meiner neuen Signatur hab ich die Gabel schon fast verraten, gell?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Dezember 2011)

Hmm, hätte auf Totem oder hochgetravelte Lyrik getippt. Boxxer im Keiler XA, das wird dann nen DH-Tourenbike?


----------



## ollo (20. Dezember 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ..............
> 
> Ich seh das förmlich vor mir: Du mit zuviel Bier im Bauch, Geschichten lesenderweise, auf dem wippenden Liteville mit meiner Foxgabel in der Hand




arg .....verdammtes Kopfkino ........ und im Hintergrund werden die DHX Dämpfer von den Bomber Girls im prasselnden Kamin verfeuert.........44qm da ist dann also Platz für 44 Menschen, jedem sein eigener 1 qm stehbereich


----------



## scylla (20. Dezember 2011)

ich könnte noch ein grimms-mächenbuch beisteuern


----------



## Martina H. (20. Dezember 2011)

> 44qm da ist dann also Platz für 44 Menschen, jedem sein eigener 1 qm stehbereich



... das wird 



> ich könnte noch ein grimms-mächenbuch beisteuern



... ich hätt' da noch nen Erhardt liegen:

"Das Meer ist weit, das Meer ist blau..." 



> Wohnzimmer und Werkstatt sind ein Raum.



... so muss das


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. Dezember 2011)

Gestern Abend wurden die letzten Parts bestellt und dank Paypal hab ich sogar schon die Versandbestätigung. Ab Montag früh gibts hier Bilder!

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ale_Schmi (20. Dezember 2011)

Dann komme ich mal vorbei und sitze mal probe... nach dem 26ten


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. Dezember 2011)

Klaro. Bin da aber noch am Pakete einsammeln, Probefahrt wohl ab Silvester. Bitte im Voraus anmelden, muss die X-hart Feder aus der Gabel reißen. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. Dezember 2011)

Sooo - heut gehts nach Hause, mal schauen was der Postmann mir schönes dagelassen hat 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## scylla (22. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Martina H. (22. Dezember 2011)

> mal schauen was der Postmann mir schönes dagelassen hat



Vorfreude ist die schönste...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. Dezember 2011)

Fotos evtl noch heute, abhängig davon ob meine Süße die Camera mitbringt oder ihre Vergesslichkeit durchschlägt.

Ja, fast alles gekommen... ...Gabel fehlt noch.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## mockmaster (22. Dezember 2011)

... Schade! wohl die Kamera vergessen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. Dezember 2011)

Es ist vollbracht. Es lebt! Und es gibt Fotos. Viiiiele Fotos. Nur noch Antrieb justieren und morgen früh schon Probefahrt. Bin wahnsinnig begeistert. Passt einfach alles. Wenn der Fahrer jetzt nur halb so gut wär wie die Karre... ...ich tät 3 Kreuze machen. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## scylla (23. Dezember 2011)

die gabel ist also auch noch aufgetaucht?

jetzt lass schon sehen, das schweinderl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (23. Dezember 2011)

Moin,

hattest Du nicht geschrieben:



> Die Teile schwirren so langsam ein, ab 26.12. gehts hier richtig los.



... hat also doch schneller geklappt  (Nachtschicht?)- und mit dem Schrauben unterm Baum wird's dann doch nichts (wenn man es auch nicht abwarten kann  )

Wir wollen Bilder!! Wir wollen Bilder!!! Wir wollen Bilder!!! Wir wollen Bilder!! Wir wollen Bilder!!! Wir wollen Bilder!!! Wir wollen Bilder!! Wir wollen Bilder!!! Wir wollen Bilder!!! Wir wollen Bilder!! Wir wollen Bilder!!! Wir wollen Bilder!!!

... ach so,, ich hab da was


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Dezember 2011)

Pfff, Bilder. Ich erwarte das Teil dann am 28. Im Deister. 
Da fällt mir ein, ich muss den anderen Thread wieder aktivieren


----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. Dezember 2011)

*Bilder noch heute!* Bin krank und nicht reisefähig (-und oder gewillt), daher hat sich mein Weihnachtsausflug nach Erzgebirge verschoben. Gestern bis früh um 3 in der Werkstatt gestanden und zu 90% fertig geworden.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## idworker (23. Dezember 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> bis früh um 3 in der Werkstatt gestanden und zu 90% fertig geworden.



ein Weg, ein Ziel....perfekt!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. Dezember 2011)

@Stefan: Ab ins Bett und Tee trinken, dass du am 28. wieder fit bist!!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. Dezember 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Stefan: Ab ins Bett und Tee trinken, dass du am 28. wieder fit bist!!



Ach, ich kann auch mit dicken Backen durch die Gegend laufen, nur Biken is da nicht so. Hab hier so ******* viel Arbeit liegen, da kann ich mir nicht leisten ins Bett zu gehen. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mastercremaster (23. Dezember 2011)

Hey!
Deinen Thread sehe ich ja jetzt erst. Sehr gutes Ding!. Bin verdammt heiß auf die Bilder. Partlist und Gewicht sind obligatorisch, oder?
Bis bald, Hendrik


----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. Dezember 2011)

Los gehts!



gleich mal mit dem wichtigsten. Leicht wird unser Projekt schon mal nicht.
Gewicht mit Manitou Evolver ISX-6 Air, Huber Achsen und aller Hardware. Die Achsen gabs nur in grün, daher grün als Farbe. Mit gutem Geschmack hatte das nix zu tun. 



Das Stahlfedermodell und über 3kg schwer. Also das Rad hat jetzt schon Panzerverdacht. Die Gabel wird Ausgangslage für mein geplantes Boxxer-Tuning. 



Eigentlich waren die Straitline AMP geplant, aber selbst mein Preis wär so affig gewesen. Danke, aber nein danke. 



Mit dem hab ich schon im alten Alutech gute Erfahrungen gemacht, passt auch optisch gut zu den Pedalen und den anderen Sixpack Teilen.



Sattelklemme...



...Lenker (750mm breit) und



Sattel.

So, das wars dann auch erstmal. Wer genau aufgepasst hat der weiß auch schon welche Sattelstütze verbaut wird.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Dezember 2011)

Da haben wir schonmal mindestens ein Gleichteil. Die Sattelklemme ziert auch mein Kona, und die Pedale sind da auch dran, allerdings in Weiß.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. Dezember 2011)

Das wars jetzt erstmal mit Sixpack. Im nächsten Post wirds *bling*, ich kram mal die Boutiquenteile raus. Sind zwar nicht viele, aber dort wo sie Sinn machen, da kauf ich sie auch. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## scylla (23. Dezember 2011)

"Panzerverdacht" ist gut ... wenn ich die Waagen-Anzeigen so sehe, würde ich die Kiste wahrscheinlich ohne Gefälle nicht mal zum Rollen kriegen 

Bis jetzt passt ja sogar das Grün-Elox alles farblich halbwegs zusammen!
Gar nicht so einfach


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. Dezember 2011)

Naja, Stahlfedergabel mit X-hart Feder, Rahmen mit *NICHT*konifiziertem Rohrsatz und Stabilbau für den 100kg Mann fordern ihren Tribut.

Soll ja auch halten, wa? Und für Stabilbau ists noch recht leicht!




Griffe, nicht leicht aber auch nicht schwer, aber farblich passend.



Thomson Elite, 30,0mmx400mm. Eine andere Stütze kam nicht in Frage. 



Straitline Direct Mount, 28mm (!!!) Länge. Direkter wirds nicht mit dem Fahrverhalten. Gewogen ohne Kappe, die wird ja auch nicht verbaut. 



XT Schaltwerk, 10 fach, low normal, GS. Klassiker



SLX 11-36, wieder blei, aber man will ja auch bedingt den Berg hochkommen. Hat ja extra dafür einen steilen Sitzwinkel das Rad. 



XT Schalthebel, die Ganganzeige natürlich sofort demontiert. 



Connex 10 fach Kette, Modell keine Ahnung. noch ungekürzt. 



Helmchen früh halb 2 bei der Arbeit, daher auch die zum Teil extrem verrauschten Fotos. Blöde Energiesparlampen überall  

Grüße und frohes Fest,
Stefan


----------



## scylla (24. Dezember 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Naja, Stahlfedergabel mit X-hart Feder, Rahmen mit *NICHT*konifiziertem Rohrsatz und Stabilbau für den 100kg Mann fordern ihren Tribut.
> 
> Soll ja auch halten, wa? Und für Stabilbau ists noch recht leicht!



Passt scho 
Leichtbau findet bei mir ja auch eher nur in der Fantasie statt 
Wenn das nicht stabil wird, dann weiß ich auch nimmer... für meinen Geschmack sehr sinnvoll ausgewählte Teile! (müssten nicht eigentlich die Odi Klemmringe noch grün?)

Frohe Weihnachten!
(gibts nen Heiligabend-Ride auf dem Keiler?)


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. Dezember 2011)

Neee, grüne Klemmringe auf grünem Lenker passt nicht weil hatte Bedenken das sich das Grün von Bremse, Lenker und Griffen dann beißen könnte.

Ach ja, Bremse... ...ich wollte nicht, aber es war die einzige Bremse an der ich nix gefunden hab was mich störte.


----------



## Piefke (24. Dezember 2011)

Was kommt denn für eine Bremse dran?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. Dezember 2011)

Fotos hochladen geht irgendwie grad nicht, daher als Schmankerl mal paar Zahlen.

200mm vorn / 200mm hinten
334mm Tretlagerhöhe
1170mm Radstand
Lenkwinkel: flach, ca. 65°
Sitzwinkel: halbwegs steil, ca. 73°

Ich schau das heut Abend die Technik wieder funktioniert dann gibts die Restlichen Aufbaubilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. Dezember 2011)

Hope Tech V2 Evo Special mit grünen Deckeln, 8" Floatingscheiben und Titangeraffel. 

Die grüne Farbe gab den Ausschlag, und der Aspekt das Saint / XTR Hebel am alten Rad montiert war welches mir unterm Arsch weggeklaut wurde. Nochmal die gleiche Bremse ging nicht, hätte mich jeden Tag an meine alte Enduro erinnert. Die Hope preislich fast gleichauf, die anderen haben mich alle nicht gereizt, da wurden die Hope angeschafft. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Piefke (24. Dezember 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Hope Tech V2 Evo Special mit grünen Deckeln.


----------



## scylla (24. Dezember 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Hope Tech V2 Evo Special mit grünen Deckeln, 8" Floatingscheiben und Titangeraffel.
> 
> Die grüne Farbe gab den Ausschlag ....



... und ein kleines bisschen weiblicher Einfluss...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Dezember 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Neee, grüne Klemmringe auf grünem Lenker passt nicht weil hatte Bedenken das sich das Grün von Bremse, Lenker und Griffen dann beißen könnte.
> 
> Ach ja, Bremse... ...ich wollte nicht, aber es war die einzige Bremse an der ich nix gefunden hab was mich störte.



Die Sixpack-Klemmringe/Endkappen sollten auch an die Griffe passen, falls doch irgendwann mal was andersfarbiges dran soll. Aber ein bißchen Kontrast darf da auch sein, aber man könnte auch Einfarbig bleiben, weil Lenker und Kappen dann passen sollten.


----------



## ollo (24. Dezember 2011)

Stefan,

wir freuen uns schon auf den Helmchen Keiler........aber warum es nicht der Vorbau geworden ist http://bikethomson.com/stems/direct-mount-stem/
wenn schon Thomson Stütze


----------



## idworker (24. Dezember 2011)

@Lord: hau rein, warte schon auf die Bilder.

Ich wünsche Allen Frohe Weihnachten!

kindly regards..


----------



## blutbuche (24. Dezember 2011)

...bin auch auf bilder gespannt !!! sieht sicher endgeil  aus !!.....


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. Dezember 2011)

@ollo
Die Thomsonklemme wär was, aber ist mir
a) zu flach
b) zu lang
Straitline Vorbau ist halt unglaublich gut verarbeitet, bissl bling muss sein.
@scylla
Ja, du hast Recht. Aber die Special Edition mit den grünen Deckeln, da könnt ich mich nicht mehr retten, da musste ich noch auf kaufen drücken. Grad weil ich sie zum Preis der regulären Bremsanlage bekommen hab. 
Realien Lieferung ist übrigens da, erwarte Testberichte ab Anfang Januar. 
Die Boxxer hat mir schon beim ersten Proberollen schon nicht gefallen. 

Griffe sind übrigens Sixpack, schwarz war mir zu bieder an der Stelle, außerdem haut man das Rad ja immer so aufn Boden das die Klemmringe zerkratzen. Gleich Silber zerkratzt da nix, Schwarz wär die Optik wohl schon nach der Probefahrt versaut gewesen. (ich leg meine Räder oft sehr unachtsam weg) 

Weitere Bilder nicht vorm 27sten, sitz hier im Erzgebirge und bin von der Zivilisation abgeschnitten.

Rad an sich ist fertig und erste Probefahrten sind durch. Hell yeah. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## klmp77 (24. Dezember 2011)

Kurbel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (24. Dezember 2011)

frohe Weihnachten, abseits der Zivilisation


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. Dezember 2011)

Kurbel, Laufräder... ...keine Angst, kommt alles noch!


----------



## mastercremaster (27. Dezember 2011)

DINGDONG! Es ist Dienstag der SIEBENUNDZWANZGSTE! 12.2011.
Wo sind die Bilderz??? Bin heiß.


----------



## frogmatic (27. Dezember 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Helmchen früh halb 2 bei der Arbeit



 Krass - du hast Ähnlichkeit mit meinem Sohn!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Dezember 2011)

Hihi ^^
Zufällig polnische Vorfahren aus Schlesien? 

Fotos im Anschluss.


----------



## -Kiwi- (27. Dezember 2011)

Bin auch gespannt (als ehemaliger Keiler-Fahrer) auf deinen Keiler XA.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (27. Dezember 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Hihi ^^
> Zufällig polnische Vorfahren aus Schlesien?



Mal sowas von gar nicht 
Ich muss bei Gelegenheit mal dieses Bild mit dem Junior nachstellen, du wirst staunen...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Dezember 2011)

Hihi. Auf das Bild bin ich gespannt. Anekdote dabei:Ich hab mir da mal nen Spaß gemacht. Hab ne Dame kennen gelernt die trägt den gleichen (extremst seltenen Nachnamen) und schaut mir sehr ähnlich. Da bin ich dann in Absprache mit ihren Eltern mal als lang verschollener Bruder im Bekanntenkreis aufgetreten. Das war ein Mords-Gaudi. 

*Weiter gehts!*

Hope Tech V2 Evo Special Edition, komplett mit Stahlflex, Titanschrauben.
Auf den Fotos sehr schlecht zu erkennen: Grüne Einsteller, Deckel usw. 
Keine Angst, die Komplettradbilder kommen bei Tageslicht. 

Front:



Rear:



Scheibe 8" Floating:



Adapter Front:



Adapter Rear:



Titankit:



Innenlager:
*(ohne Foto)*
Kurbel:
SLX mit abgeflexter Aufnahme fürs kleine KB, natürlich die 2 fach Version mit verstärkter Achse und Pedalinsertes. 170er Modell komplett mit Sunline-Bash und grünem Sixpack 33t Kettenblatt.




Und nochmal das Helmchen bei der Arbeit - manchmal wünscht man sich 3 Hände, grad wenn die RS Typen beim pulvern mal wieder echt großzügig waren!




MfG
Stefan


----------



## ollo (27. Dezember 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> ..........
> Und nochmal das Helmchen bei der Arbeit - manchmal wünscht man sich 3 Hände, grad wenn die RS Typen beim pulvern mal wieder echt großzügig waren!
> 
> 
> ...




alter hast Du Aufgeräumt oder hast Du dich zum Schrauben irgendwo eingenistet ..................ah da hängt ja auch meine Duro sauber an der Wand


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Dezember 2011)

Ehrlich gesagt sah das beim Aufbau aus wie Sau. Gibt viele Bilder die ich euch vorenthalte weil ich bin nicht stolz darauf wies an dem Tag ausgeschaut hat. Immerhin war die Sau das dritte Rad was ich an dem Tag aufgebaut hab (Aufbau Rad Freundin, Umbau Froschfresser, Aufbau Alutech).

Grad der ganze Müll, 120l Müllsack voller Shimano / Sixpack / irgendwas Verpackungen. Echt eklig, Umweltbewusstsein? Null. 

MfG
Stefan

P.S.: Da wo ich da grad steh steht morgen der Pasta-Tisch


----------



## blutbuche (27. Dezember 2011)

bildeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!!!! sabber , lechz !!


----------



## der-gute (27. Dezember 2011)

raw ist einfach das neue schwarz!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Dezember 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> raw ist einfach das neue schwarz!



Das ist leider richtig, aber das ist egal. Dem Rahmen steht die Farbe richtig gut. Morgen gibts Bilder vom Komplettaufbau. Bei Tageslicht und hochauflösend.

Erste Testfahrten waren vielversprechend, nur die Gabel will mir gar nicht gefallen. 
Ach ja, das tiefe Tretlager ist extrem ungewohnt. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. Dezember 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Morgen gibts Bilder vom Komplettaufbau. Bei Tageslicht und hochauflösend.




Und? Wird man das Bike nun mit dem Deister im Hintergrund zu Gesicht bekommen oder doch nur mit der Hauswand?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Dezember 2011)

Laut heutiger Aussage meiner Lymphknoten nach meiner 2h Probe- und Grobeinstellungsfahrt nur Hauswand und, falls ihr zur Pasta kommt, persönlich beim Proberollen aus Fahrerperspektive.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. Dezember 2011)

Ok, schade. Naja, immerhin kann ich die Sau abends dann bestaunen. Wer kommt denn nun morgen abend?

Lt. Animlal Mother?
Ollo?
Flo
Ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Dezember 2011)

Animal Mother denke schon, ihr beide. Ollo weiß ich noch nix. Für den isses halt auch ein herber Umweg. 

Ollo? Melden sie!

MfG
Stefan


----------



## ollo (27. Dezember 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Animal Mother denke schon, ihr beide. Ollo weiß ich noch nix. Für den isses halt auch ein herber Umweg.
> 
> Ollo? Melden sie!
> 
> ...




Melde Anwesenheit und Fahrbereitschaft


----------



## -Kiwi- (27. Dezember 2011)

Mann ey, ich will Bilder sehen!


----------



## rigger (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich auch!!


----------



## WilliWildsau (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin auch schon richtig gepannt auf die Endversion aber die Appetithappen sind schon mal vorzüglich
Sauber


----------



## Martina H. (28. Dezember 2011)

> Immerhin war die Sau das dritte Rad was ich an dem Tag aufgebaut hab (Aufbau Rad Freundin, Umbau Froschfresser, Aufbau Alutech).



War bestimmt ein toller Tag ;-) 

Bin gespannt auf das Gesamtbild - schaut bestimmt super aus...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. Dezember 2011)

So -grad Pasta eingekauft (ich hoffe 1kg Fleisch und 1kg Nudeln plus massig Grünzeug reichen für die Meute) und die Dame bringt heut auch die Cam mit, da gibts mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit heut noch Fotos im Tageslicht.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Piefke (28. Dezember 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> und die Dame bringt heut auch die Cam mit, da gibts mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit heut noch Fotos im Tageslich.


Dann musst du dich aber beeilen, wenn das mit dem Tageslicht was werden soll.


----------



## S.Jay (28. Dezember 2011)

es wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. Dezember 2011)

...morgen, die Jungs sind erst 21:21 zur Tür raus. Hab noch ne Pike gerettet, ne Totem geserviced und nen Monarch gehübscht  

Wenn se schon in der Werkstatt sitzen, dann halt auch Arbeit. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## checkb (28. Dezember 2011)

> Melde Anwesenheit und Fahrbereitschaft



Ollo, du fährst?  

Bilderz Herr Lord!!!


----------



## Deleted 104857 (28. Dezember 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> ...morgen, die Jungs sind erst 21:21 zur Tür raus. Hab noch ne Pike gerettet, ne Totem geserviced und nen Monarch gehübscht
> 
> Wenn se schon in der Werkstatt sitzen, dann halt auch Arbeit.
> 
> ...



Was war denn mit der pike? Die hat sich echt nicht gesund angehört...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. Dezember 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> ...morgen, die Jungs sind erst 21:21 zur Tür raus. Hab noch ne Pike gerettet, ne Totem geserviced und nen Monarch gehübscht
> 
> Wenn se schon in der Werkstatt sitzen, dann halt auch Arbeit.
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Dank nochmal dafür und fürs leckere Essen! Sowas gibts nicht in jeder Moutainbikerbude 
Die aufgefrischten Federelemente lenken mich auch ein bisschen vom völlig zer******ten Hinterrad ab.

Achja: Es lohnt sich, auf die Komplettbilder der Bache zu warten!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Dezember 2011)

Jau, Essen war fein, fachsimpeln auch. Und die Bache ist fein geworden.

Mir ist grad eingefallen dass ich Sylvester eh ca. ab Mittag in BS bin. Solltest du zu Hause sein, kann ich dir den Dämpfer dann auch rumbringen, muss ich am 02. keine Extrarunde drehen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (29. Dezember 2011)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Was war denn mit der pike? Die hat sich echt nicht gesund angehört...



Klaro, die läuft schon wieder wie neu, die meinte nach Dichtungsversagen ihr komplettes Dämpferöl in die Tauchrohre ergießen zu müssen.
Schöne Sauerei, aber hatte - mehr durch Glück denn durch Verstand - noch die richtige Dichtung im Haus. 

@Adam Baldwin: Klaro, schaffst mir Silvester noch rum. Des wird. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (29. Dezember 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> Melde Anwesenheit und Fahrbereitschaft



Falschmeldung - schäm dich!


----------



## Wipp (29. Dezember 2011)

wir würden gerne mal bilder sehen...richtig dreckig bitte


----------



## ollo (29. Dezember 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Falschmeldung - schäm dich!



sorry, hatte das zur Testfahrt verstanden......aber ich weiß ja wie gut die Pasta ist, nur das Schweinchen hätte ich auch noch gern bewundert ..... aber es gab noch andere Verpflichtungen 


@ checkB

na klar fahr ich noch Rad   und das auch noch mit Nice Guys im Deister , schön das es noch so entspannte Biker gibt


----------



## blutbuche (29. Dezember 2011)

och mann - viel vom essen erzählt - und noch kein eines ordentliches bild !!  .. würde sogar eins im wohnzimmer akzeptieren .. ....


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe genug Bilder vor mienem geistigen Auge.

Aber diese Stimmen...


----------



## VoikaZ (29. Dezember 2011)

Hi Stefan,

Du machst es ja echt spannend 
Ich schau hier mehrmals täglich rein und erhoffe mir, Bilder von Deinem Höllengerät vorzufinden 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## -Kiwi- (29. Dezember 2011)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> Du machst es ja echt spannend
> Ich schau hier mehrmals täglich rein und erhoffe mir, Bilder von Deinem Höllengerät vorzufinden
> ...



Bei mir ist es ähnlich... ich schau hier mehrmals täglich rein; finde aber keine Bilder. Nur 'was über Nahrungsmittel.
Also, Bilder her! 

Gesendet von meinem SGS2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blutbuche (30. Dezember 2011)

gäääähhhhhhnnnnn ....... immer noch nix los hier


----------



## frogmatic (30. Dezember 2011)

Könntest uns ja derweil ein bissel mit deinem Eisenpferd unterhalten...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. Dezember 2011)

Kaum geht man an die frische Luft mit Sonnenschein zum Fotos machen schon wird man auf dem Weg zum Spot vom Draschregen eingeholt.

Egal, hier die ersten Fotos. Dabei die Einsicht...



...das ich nicht zum Fotografen tauge...



...definitiv ne neue Cam brauche....



...der Schweinekopf auf dem Steuerrohr noch nachgerüstet werden muss...



...die Bremsen der Hammer sind (also rein vom Druckpunkt her, mehr konnt ich noch nicht wirklich testen)...


...die Gabel von der Abstimmung her aber übelster Kernschrott...



...der Dämpfer mit dem Hinterbau aber scheinbar eine passende Kombination ist.

Was zusätzlich bleibt ist die Erinnerung an mein altes Enduro (hier ein älteres Foto), ich hoffe ich krieg den Dieb juristisch schön festgenagelt.



Ich vermiss das Teil, aber die neue Sau ist auf jeden Fall heiß 

MfG
Stefan

P.S.:
Ach ja, Laufräder sind noch Übergangsware. A-Class Kaprun LRS, 28 gerade Speichen und seeehr haltbar wirkenden Felgen. Für unter 100 Euro sagt man da ja wohl nicht nein. Neue Reifen sind bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (30. Dezember 2011)

Na also, geht doch! 
Fette Maschine!


----------



## mastercremaster (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin äußerst spitz! Sehr, sehr gut geworden. Nur der neon sattel sagt mir nicht so zu. Wäre für was dezentes schmales schwarzes.

Ist die Boxxer eine R2C2? In welche  Sinne ist sie kacke? Beschreib mal bitte kurz. Ich werde im Frühjar fremdgehen und  mir ein Rad mit einer verbauten R2C2 holen. Wahrscheinlich werde ich sie rauschmeißen für hoffentlich gutes Geld und meine alte AVA Boxxer einbauen. GGf wäre es zu überlegen das AVA Kit in die neue Boxxer zu implantieren und den Schlonz zu verkaufen. Daher interessiert mich was Dir als Gabelhecht an der Boxxer so negativ aufstößt.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. Dezember 2011)

Joah, ist ne R2C2. Die Zugstufe ist mir viel zu träge... ...völlig überdämpft. Finde es befremdlich das ich als 100kg Mann mit X-hart Feder die Zugstufe fast völlig offen fahre.

Aber die Lösung ist schon papierfertig, die Tage wird das implementiert. MiCo ist so extrem wandelbar, würde mich wundern wenn ich die nicht schnell so fertig kriege wie ich mir das so wünsche. Im Zweifel mach ich halt mit deiner Boxxer das Gleiche. 

Von meinen Racern kamen übrigens die gleichen Berichte, da schätze ich mal mein Popometer ist nicht so falsch gepolt.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## -N0bodY- (30. Dezember 2011)

Da hast du Dir ja ein wirklich schickes Gerät zusammengeschraubt.
Zum Thema Neon-Sattel kann man sich streiten, wenn der erstmal benutzt wird wird sich das wohl auch noch abschwächen. 
Aber trotzdem.....  ein so hübsches Schweinchen geworden.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Dezember 2011)

Heieiei, man gut dass das hier kein Galleriethread ist. Da würden jetzt alle schreien "ANTRIEBSSEITE!". 
Ich hätt die Fotolocation wohl in Richtung Dom verlegt oder so. Aber ich kenn das Schweinchen ja auch in Live.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. Dezember 2011)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Heieiei, man gut dass das hier kein Galleriethread ist. Da würden jetzt alle schreien "ANTRIEBSSEITE!".
> Ich hätt die Fotolocation wohl in Richtung Dom verlegt oder so. Aber ich kenn das Schweinchen ja auch in Live.



Wollte ursprünglich bis zum Nussberg, der Platzregen kam mir da in die Quere.
Mach bald mal ein sinnvolles Bild in Natur (von der Antriebsseite  ), vielleicht schaff ichs ja zum ersten Mal in den Porn-Thread.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Deleted 104857 (30. Dezember 2011)

Schickes Ding!!!
Einzig die Gabel könnte noch schwarz, die Kombi raw/grün elox finde ich sehr gelungen.


----------



## scylla (30. Dezember 2011)

sehr, sehr schickes Gerät 
(trotz der unwürdigen Fotos)

da die Sau nun steht, kann ich ja mal wieder ein bisschen wegen dem Monarchen rumnerven...  ... mein schwarz-grünes Taiwan-Colablech verstaubt schon viel zu lange unwürdig im Keller


----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. Dezember 2011)

Nika, ich hab dich nicht vergessen. Der Mist ist nur immer noch nicht geliefert worden. Den anderen mach ich hoffentlich zum neuen Jahr fertig, kam noch nicht dazu. Ich bin diesmal unschuldig.

Grüße,
Stefan

P.S.: Bild antriebsseitig folgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoikaZ (31. Dezember 2011)

Hi Stefan,

schaut echt gut aus 
Der grelle, grüne Sattel sticht noch etwas ins Auge, aber der wird ja auch nicht ewig so aussehen.
Was ich noch porno finden würde, wäre wenn Du die Gabel auch noch raw machen würdest  Siehe mein Fanes...
Viel Spaß mit dem Geschoss,

schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## jan84 (31. Dezember 2011)

Die Komponentenauswahl scheint sinnig, viel Liebe im Aufbau. Hintere Bremsscheibe und Rahmen find ich allerdings kolossal hässlich. Erfreulicherweise sind die Geschmäcker verschieden . 
Dir viel Spaß und wenig Verletzungen mit dem Bike. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. Dezember 2011)

Naja, um eine V2 Scheibe mit ewig breitem Reibring kommt man bei der V2 nicht vorbei und der Rahmen ist in live ganz ansehnlich. Auf den Bildern gefällt er mir irgendwie selber nicht 

Wird Zeit für würdige Fotos.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## ollo (31. Dezember 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> ........... und der Rahmen ist in live ganz ansehnlich. Auf den Bildern gefällt er mir irgendwie selber nicht
> 
> Wird Zeit für würdige Fotos. JA UNBEDINGT
> 
> ...





mit den Bildern, Retten die Grünen Anbauteile das Rad gerade noch so aus dem Spuckbereich :kotz: .............ist bestimmt ein feines Rad, aber die Bilder machen es Kaputt


----------



## S.Jay (31. Dezember 2011)

ich finds schön, auch wenn ich kein raw fan bin. Nur kann das sein, das Dein XA ein gerades Unterrohr hat, oder täuschen da die Bilder?


----------



## blutbuche (31. Dezember 2011)

endlich   schön geworden . ich pers. mag keine  doppelbr. gabeln - und ich würd´nen  lenker mit ein wenig mehr rize nehmen - aber sonst : TOP !  !!!
@frogmatic : ..die kröte schlummert noch , fehlen noch ein par teilchen - heut´bei hibike leider nicht alles bekommen , was ich wollte ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. Dezember 2011)

S.Jay schrieb:


> ich finds schön, auch wenn ich kein raw fan bin. Nur kann das sein, das Dein XA ein gerades Unterrohr hat, oder täuschen da die Bilder?



Ja, gerades Unterrohr. Ich glaub die Keiler XA Mama hats mit dem Keiler WC getrieben, weil da kommen all die schönen Frästeile her (Steuerrohrgussets, Sitzrohr, Streitwagen, Druckstrebe).

Wenn man den Rahmen mit dem vom Eimer+ oder dem S.Jay vergleicht hat sich da unglaublich viel getan. Was eigentlich wundert, weil meines Wissens sind die nicht wie warme Semmeln von der Stange gegangen. Beachtlich das Jü das Modell trotzdem weiter aufgefrischt und modernisiert hat. 

Frästeile komplett neu und Geometrie ist (glaube ich) auch bissl modernisiert, das Ding hat echt nen steilen Sitzwinkel und das bei sehr niedrigem Tretlager. Also von den Testfahrten kann ich sagen die Geometrie funktioniert, schade dass Jü den Rahmen aus der Modellpalette gekickt hat. 

*Euch erstmal allen ein frohes neues Jahr. *

MfG
Stefan

P.S.: 
@Ollo: Ja, ich mach nochmal schicke Fotos, der Platzregen war Schuld.


----------



## idworker (31. Dezember 2011)

Perfekt, Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit dem tollen Bike!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. Januar 2012)

Antriebsseite:




Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## zingel (1. Januar 2012)

*ich finds geil!*

wie fährt sich der ISX6?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. Januar 2012)

Dazu will ich mich erst äußern wenn das gute Stück Geländekilometer gefressen hat.


----------



## zingel (1. Januar 2012)

macht Sinn!


----------



## WilliWildsau (2. Januar 2012)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Antriebsseite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saugut geworden
Viel Spaß damit
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Martina H. (2. Januar 2012)

Sehr schön geworden 

... einzig der Sattel stört mit seinem "Gritzegrün"


----------



## ollo (2. Januar 2012)

mannnnnnn...............so muß das 






sehr schick, jetzt sieht es aus wie ein Fahrrad


----------



## scylla (2. Januar 2012)

ach, das seh ich ja jetzt erst... grüne Ventilkappen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (3. Januar 2012)

ja , so muss das sein - liebevoll bis ins  detail aufgebaut


----------



## Piefke (3. Januar 2012)

Sieht sehr gut aus.

Dämpfer und Gabel wären nicht mein Ding, aber das ist ja auch Geschmackssache.
Das Schaltwerk könnte kürzer sein, oder vergucke ich mich da?


----------



## Landus (3. Januar 2012)

Gibts bei Shimano nicht nur 2 verschiedene Käfiglängen? Nur das Saint hat nen ganz kurzen käfig glaub ich...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Januar 2012)

Richtig, GS (lang) und SGS ("kurz"). Ist schon das kurze. Wenn die 10 fach Saint den Markt trifft kommt sie ans Rad, genau wie die KeFü noch raus fliegt und gegen was passenderes getauscht wird. Der Dämpfer wird getestet, wenn er nicht überzeugt, kommt ein CCDB rein.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Piefke (3. Januar 2012)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ist schon das kurze.


Also doch verguckt


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. Januar 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Also doch verguckt



Ich bin ehrlich, ich musste beide nebeneinander halten und hats dann kopfschüttelnd verbaut um danach einfach nur "Saint!" zu denken.

Aber zum Übergang reichts. Die ersten Mods sind ja schon geplant, aber davor stimm ich erstmal die Gabel neu ab und das Konto muss sich erstmal von der Sau erholen  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Januar 2012)

Was das mit GS und SGS soll hab ich auch noch nicht verstanden. Hab an meinem Posion erst ein XT SGS dran gehabt, dass ich dann gegen ein SLX GS getauscht hab. Ich hab mit hängen und würgen 2 Kettenglieder kürzen können...
An meinem DH-Bike war auch ein XT mit GS-Käfig dran, wurde erstmal durch SRAM ersetzt, mal sehen wie ich damit klarkomme, ich fahre schon immer Shimano. Naja, sonst halt Saint.


----------



## scylla (4. Januar 2012)

Über die Saint Schaltwerke hab ich letztens wo gelesen, dass die teilweise recht schnell "ausleiern" sollen.
Meins (am Demo) hat die Probleme aber nicht.

Sram ist super . Shimano nur noch, was noch "da" ist, Neukäufe nur noch von Sram.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. Januar 2012)

Saint existiert ja noch nicht als 10 fach, daher muss das noch warten. Auf Sram hatte ich keinen Bock mehr, die Plastekacke hat nach spätestens 6 Monaten nie mehr zufriedenstellend funktioniert (bin 5 Jahre lang X.9 gefahren).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (4. Januar 2012)

musst halt X.0 fahren, das ist keine Plastikkacke 
Alles drunter würde ich gleich nach dem ersten Angrabbeln im Laden lassen. Bei den 10fach Sachen ist der Unterschied noch schlimmer als bei 9fach.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. Januar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> musst halt X.0 fahren, das ist keine Plastikkacke
> Alles drunter würde ich gleich nach dem ersten Angrabbeln im Laden lassen. Bei den 10fach Sachen ist der Unterschied noch schlimmer als bei 9fach.



Ich hab sogar zwischen X.7 und X.0 keinen großartigen Qualitätsunterschied gesehen, außer dem optischen Bling doch eigentlich der gleiche Mist (?).
Shimano Shadow-Schaltwerke bauen außerdem schmaler, auf das neue Saint bin ich sehr gespannt. 


MfG
Stefan


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. Januar 2012)

X5! Ist billiger, wenns mal wieder abreißt!


----------



## Piefke (4. Januar 2012)

Ich find X.7 Schaltwerke besser als X.9, weil da der Käfig aus Alu ist und nicht aus Plaste.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. Januar 2012)

*UND SIE FEDERT DOCH!*

Nach ein wenig Liebe, Zuwendung und allen Tricks die ich auf Lager hatte entschied sich die Boxxer doch noch zu funktionieren. 

Losbrechmoment ist weg und die Zugstufe hab ich erstmal im Arbeitsbereich komplett verschoben. Da bin ich mal gespannt was ich da noch so raus holen kann.

MfG
Stefan

P.S.: Ja, ab Werk war Schmieröl drin. nur das ich dünnes Hydrauliköl in Quantität 5ml nicht als Schmierung betrachte. Sogar im RS Manual steht was schlaueres!


----------



## frogmatic (8. Januar 2012)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


>



Hab mal ein Helmchen gefakt:





War nur zu spät den Rechner anzuschmeißen, um Haltung und Ausschnitt noch besser zu treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (8. Januar 2012)




----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. Januar 2012)

Der ist aber größer und nicht so fett (174cm, 100kg) und meine Wand hat mehr Schmuck  

Aber an sich - hast Recht.  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## blutbuche (9. Januar 2012)

verblüffend ...


----------



## frogmatic (9. Januar 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> verblüffend ...



Gelle...

@LH:
Größer ist er übrigens nicht, ziemlich genau gleichauf. In die Nähe von 90kg hatte er sich mal rangefuttert, ist aber wieder runter 

BTT:
was meinst du damit, dass du bei der Boxxer den Arbeitsbereich verschoben hast?

Bin auch gerade ein Rad fürs Grobe am aufbauen (901). Die Doppelbrücke habe ich erstmal hintangestellt, aber als mögliche Option  interessiert es mich natürlich schon, was da möglich wäre.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. Januar 2012)

Ich seh den Sinn in einer Zugstufeineinstellung nicht die bei der X-hart Feder im langsamsten Setting die Gabel auf Zeitlupentempo abbremst, im Gegenzug aber kaum schnell genug zu bekommen ist.

Durch dünneres Öl habe ich den Arbeitsbereich erstmal gehörig in die schnellere Richtung verschoben, habe also einen sinnvolleren Einstellbereich.

Als nächstes gehts an die Neuabstimmung der Druckstufe (weil die ist ja auch viel weicher geworden). Da fällt mir sicher auch noch was ein 
Dreckige Ideen hab ich wie immer zu Genüge. 

MfG
Stefan


----------

